# Craftsman 6-1/8 152.217060 jointer/planer



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Have a local Craig's list posting. Man wants $400. Is it worth it? Surface rust on table. Sounds louder than it should be. May need new belt.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

No, that's way too much for that jointer. I doubt it was much over $400 when new.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

surface rust… sounds loud (motor issues, bearing issues), new belt.
more like $50-$75.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

This the one you are looking at?
http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/tls/4892559951.html

Claimed to be new with only one board run through it for testing.. surface rust is not a big deal. 1Hp and enclosed base. Not a bad jointer, but $400 is way too high.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Brad, you got it. That's the one. Guy only lives about a half mile,as the crow flys, away. So transport wouldn't be an issue.

I'm thinking $300. Says he bought it new 2-1/2 years ago.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

IIRC, that one was made by Steel City/Orion. Definitely not a bad machine, but he's asking a lot. I'd think $250 would be close to the max for me, but I doubt he'll budge that far unless it sits for a good long time. Once you get much past $300-$350 for a used one, the Grizzly G0654 starts to get pretty attractive at $534 shipped (new with warranty).


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I looked at the ad too, way overpriced. The guy obviously didn't care enough (and still doesn't) to maintain it as it's his plan for the new owner to clean off the rust he allowed to happen instead of cleaning it himself before listing it for sale. I would say $200 if it looked brand new, $80 - $100 as it sits is the most I would give and that would only be if I were in the market for this size jointer.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

I agree that his his price is too high, wait for a better deal to come up or his price to go down.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Having looked at lots of used jointers on CL over the past couple of years before pulling the trigger, I'd agree that $400 is way too high, but $80-100 is unrealistically low. I'd guess closer to $250.

That rust can be cleaned up in no time.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

$80 - $100 would certainly be low, but it's a function of how quickly someone needs or wants to get rid of something. There's a 6" Rockwell not too far from me right now that I'm thinking about picking up just because it's a good deal. I don't need a 6" jointer right now, but you never know. http://cleveland.craigslist.org/tls/4892606903.html

Rockwell 6" jointer - $150 








6" Rockwell jointer. Operates good. Could use a sharpening.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Is that Rockwell missing the left handwheel?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

6" jointers are a dime a dozen.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Depends on where you are. The older Craftsman models are a dime a dozen around Louisville, but others are harder to come by, often with fairly high asking prices. I ended up with an older Davis&Wells for $150, but that took 24 months of looking.


----------

